# Porridge reading



## Charl (Oct 16, 2019)

Today for breakfast i had porridge ( sick of eggs this eggs that) 40g of oats without milk = 25g catbs , i had the oats with semi milk, reading before was 9  ,  2 hours after 10.5  very suprised , is that good, expected it to be a bit higher.The porridge was sainsbury's.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 16, 2019)

Charl said:


> Today for breakfast i had porridge ( sick of eggs this eggs that) 40g of oats without milk = 25g catbs , i had the oats with semi milk, reading before was 9  ,  2 hours after 10.5  very suprised , is that good, expected it to be a bit higher.The porridge was sainsbury's.


Sounds good to me, perhaps do a three hour test as well next time just to see if it spikes you later on


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 16, 2019)

Might spike sooner too. Either way, a rise of 1.5 is pretty good.


----------



## TinaP (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi Charl 
I had porridge 50g with unsweetened Almond milk 125 mls and 20g of Walnuts today. My morning sugar level was 4.9 before breakfast and after porridge 6.0 so I was happy with the result. I do have different readings but mostly only an increase in my reading by about 1.0. I'm new to this condition (March 2019) and have been struggling to keep my levels stable with no high spikes due Retinopathy in both eyes. I think I've found some answers to make sure I always eat carbs with fats or carbs with protein. I'm still testing myself regularly to see if I can adjust my foods and keep control of the spikes everyday single day. It's really hard as individuals and because we all react differently to another Diabetic person.


----------



## PaulG (Nov 10, 2019)

I have a set of plastic measures. The "half cup" lives next to the porridge packet. Half cup of oats, (Oatilicious from Lidl), half cup s/s milk, half cup water, & 3 sweetener tabs.
They tell me oats soaks up cholesterol ???


----------



## Felinia (Nov 10, 2019)

There was a diet many years ago extolling the virtues of oatbran and niacin (8-week Cholesterol Diet by Robert Sadowski?).  But I too have been told that oats help lower cholesterol - proper oats not the flavoured pre-packaged dust which can be loaded with sugar.  I have 30gm either jumbo oats or oatbran with 150ml unsweetened coconut milk and Truvia, which I soak overnight.  I don't like to have more due to their high carb content.  Sometimes I'll have 40gm blueberries with it.  I'm not sure what it does to my BG - I am having one of my measuring weeks next week and will test it out.  My dietitian told me to have boiled eggs with my porridge (I'm sure she meant after!!!) for the carb/protein balance.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 10, 2019)

Felinia said:


> My dietitian told me to have boiled eggs with my porridge (I'm sure she meant after!!!) for the carb/protein balance.


not necessarily, savoury porridge is quite common in other countries so commonly people have eggs, fish etc mixed with it


----------



## Felinia (Nov 10, 2019)

You could be right - she was not British and had a very strong accent.  She said she had lived and worked in both South America and Germany.  But I'll still pass on having them together!!!


----------

